# snowex controller EO code



## mfalc

i have a controller for an 1875 installed in my truck, and want to run another spreader that doesn't have an auger in it. i bought a new 1875 spreader wire, but only hooked up the spinner and the vibrator why do i keep getting an 'EO' code< or more importantly how do i fix this


----------



## grassmaster06

No power code, somewhere your connection is bad usually at the spinner


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

If it works like the bigger SnowEx controllers, it stands for "Electrical Open" in the spinner circuit. More often then not, it results from corrosion at the spinner's plug in connection. Not sure on the 1875--never used one. But I imagine that it's much the same. Just make sure you pack that connection with die-electric grease after you clean it out.

HTH


----------

